# Multiple pregnant does



## Billywiker (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello, I am new to being a member here but have been reading threads here for some time. 

I have three does that live in one large cage, they are all three sisters. I went to breed two of them yesterday and got a little confused and put them all back together. Now I am not sure which are the ones I breed. If I put two nesting boxes in with them will they be okay or should I just split them all up now?


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 21, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Billywiker from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I don't know a whole lot about rabbits, but there are a bunch of folks here with loads of experience. Since you've been reading here for a while, I'm sure you already know there's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Continue to browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. I'll tag a few of our resident experienced Rabbitteers and hopefully one or more of them will jump in with input for you. @promiseacres @Pastor Dave @rachels.haven @Bunnylady @Sundragons @DutchBunny03 @Baymule @samssimonsays & I'm sure there are quite a few others I can't recall offhand. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 22, 2018)

I personally would separate them before the kits come. But my show rabbits and breeders are kept separate at maturity.  
You can search the forum about raising rabbits in colonies. It takes adequate room and knowing you'll lose kits to raise them that way imo. 
I do have a "retired" group in my old chicken group. But bringing them in this week because no good way to keep them watered this winter.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 22, 2018)

Separate them into their own cages. Don't put a nest box in until a few days before they are due. You could wait a couple of weeks and take each doe to the buck to see which one is receptive.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep. Sounds like they all need separate cages and nest boxes when the time comes. I'm glad no does attacked the bred does as they were put back in the cage with the buck's scent on them.
Happy kindling.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 22, 2018)

If you're willing, please share a few pics of your does... We all love pictures, especially cute and cuddly creatures, and rabbits fit that description for the most part.


----------

